

Ask HN: Latest news on computer graphics and related fields? - 21neogeo

Recently I have started taking in interest in Computer graphics due to my final year project being related to augmented reality. What sites do fellow CG,virtual reality, augmented reality etc enthusiasts frequently visit?
======
dirtyaura
A pretty good graphics related blog
<http://diaryofagraphicsprogrammer.blogspot.com/>

------
HenryR
<http://www.siggraph.org/> \- this year's conference is pretty soon, I think.

